# blue mitted ragdoll and british blue seek new home together at ukrcc



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Moonlight and Sunbeam

Sunbeam is a female blue mitted Ragdoll and Moonlight is a 4 year old British Blue Shorthair. They are both fours years old and both are neutered.

We are told by the owner that the girls are both healthy and their coats are in good condition. They were vaccinated as kittens, but they have not been regularly boostered, as far as we understand, so they will require an entire course of vaccinations to protect them against cat flu and enteritis. They are happy to be groomed and handled.

Moonlight and Sunbeam are used to having outside access. They toilet in the garden and do have an indoor tray, using it reliably, when available.

They are used to living with young children.

Their owners says:

Sunbeam is a very friendly sweet natured cats with beautiful soft blue eyes.

Moonlight is smart and loves people but does not like to be picked up a bit more shy than outgoing Sunbeam. She will let you pick her up but you need to move slowly and not frighten her. Moonlight does like to be stroked more by your feet than your hands 

Both the cats are good with kids and have never scratched anything or anyone. They do need a scratch post though. The will go out to the toilet but it is best to have a window open or a tray at all time so they do not get caught short.

Sunbeam and Moonlight need a home where they can have safe outside access, to a secure garden, well away from busy roads. They will live happily with children, who know how to behave around animals, but must go to a dog free home, as they do not like dogs.

If you feel you can give these beautiful girls the home they need and a life long commitment, then please complete our online adoption application at Welcome to the UKRCC and indicate your interest in them.

Thank you.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

owner has re homed themselves


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are very sweet, glad they have a nice new home,


----------

